# Just outside cleaning my car...



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

The person that owned the car before me has left the paintwork at the bottom of both doors and the rear arches covered in tar and mud and general crap! 
I've t cutted a tiny bit but it takes some serious time just todo a square inch!
Just wondering if there is a machine polisher or a pad I can use with a substance that will get it straight off without hassle and scratching the paintwork!
I want to get it off too as ive got a clay bar and I know it will scratch it!?!


----------



## Markus (Apr 24, 2010)

You can get a good tar remover like Tardis or Meguiars Body Solvent would do the trick


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Spray on some Tardis and watch the black marks run away.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

As above Tardis or fit a spray head to AG Tar Remover, and then look to clay if needed.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As Ahaydock says, Autoglym if you can't find an AutoSmart rep for the Tardis..


----------



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bought some autoglym! Will let you know results... I'm worried about clay as it may scratch it? 
I'll do clay after anyway as I've just bought some...

Max


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Clay shouldn't scratch as long as it is used properly. It can lightly marr the paint but if you plan to polish after this shouldn't be a problem.


----------

